# Demonic Function



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Could someone explain me the mirror functions?
I know, that, for example, if you are INTJ...
Those would be Ne Ti Fe Si, like an ENTP's.

I am INFP.
What does that mean? :SS


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

It's the same four functions, (in the same order) but with the attitudes reversed.
so for INFP, FiNeSiTe, it would be ENFJ: FeNiSeTi. 
these are called "opposing personality" types.

One type's "inferior' is the other one's "demon" Those are just the complexes that become associated with the function in the position. The inferior or anima/anumis is a vulnerable area, and the demon compensates for this defensively.

(For more info, see http://www.erictb.info/archetypes.html).


----------

